# Big storm



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like we are finally getting a big storm coming. It's supposed to hit us tonight.
This is what the forecast says: 
PERIODS OF SNOW WILL PRODUCE 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOWFALL ACROSS THE
FLATHEAD AND MISSION VALLEYS THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING. KALISPELL..
COLUMBIA FALLS...WHITEFISH AND POLSON WILL BE AMONG THE AREAS
IMPACTED BY THE INTERMITTENT HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS.

I was beginning to think we weren'tpayuppayuppayup ever going to get snow!!!


----------

